# Help! African cichlids flashing, white stuff on sides..



## Reel Blessed (Oct 15, 2011)

I am not sure what is wrong with my fish. I have a 36 gallon tank that has been up and running for about a month. All the fish are young-not full size obviously, the largest probably 2 1/2 inches. I started adding the fish after week
One. All seemed fine until shortly after some of the fish started flashing and swimming strangely. I had my water tested yesterday and was told all my levels were fine and that my cycle appeared completed. I did a gravel clean and 20% water change yesterday for the first time. Today I noticed one of my fish has white stuff on its side. It looks somewhat fuzzy and I've noticed a few spots on other fish as well. They are still flashing. I'm thinking ick, but it's not really white salt grain specs in appearance. Maybe the fuzzy look is from the fish scraping itself? Any advise would be much appreciated!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fuzzy makes you think of fungus and columnaris. A scrape can appear white (missing scales) but there is no fuzz. Columnaris is a serious illness.

What are your test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

Can you post a picture of the patches?

2.5" is not all that young depending on the fish, what you do have? Also a 36G tank may be on the small side for 2.5" fish, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Reel Blessed (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have 3 labs, 2 peacocks, 2 demosini, a dafodil, a blood parrot and a red zebra. I don't know the exact numbers for the water test. My husband took a sample of the water to our local pet store and they told him everything tested fine. Didn't get number results. The guy that has been helping us there does seem knowledgeable though. Took some
Pics with my phone. Trying to figure out how to get them on here though...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post your pic on a free website like www.photobucket.com. Copy the img link from photobucket into the Cichlid-forum message body. Click Preview to be sure you see your pic.

What are the dimensions of the tank?

You may want to get your own test kit so you will be able to provide detailed test results. When fish are sick it may help to test daily.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is a pic. It is the best one I could get. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/photo1mzd.jpg/

Also, once I clear this up, would it be a good idea to add salt as part of aquarium maintenance, doesn't it help prevent diseases? I have read that it can.

The aquarium diminsions are 30"L x 15"W x 21"H


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

I think you need to change water like it is going out of style. Don't forget the dechlorinator. The best thing for any inury or illness is clean water. Plus that combination of fish will not work out long term but it could be fun if you want to watch a battle royal. A tank that size is best as a single species tank for mbuna. Sorry, I don't know what the fuzz is or how to treat it specifically.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Salt can be used to treat a disease like ich, but I would not add it as a preventative. Better to keep a healthy tank (low stress, clean water, underfeed, etc.) which is the best disease control.

I can't tell from the pic. Are the patches gray and fuzzy? One spot or many? Where on the fish's body are they located?

The fish is eating every day right?


----------



## Reel Blessed (Oct 15, 2011)

Did you notice the white on the bottom right of the fish? They are white and fuzzy. Its On the sides of the fish and on some of their fins. It's hard to see it on them unless looking at certain angles. I started a fungus medication treatment. Would a fungus make them flash? Yes all the fish are eating everyday. They all appear hungry at every feeding like normal. I'm really hoping that I can clear this up and won't have any more issues, that maybe one of the fish came to my take already contaminated. I have fed them blood worms before I noticed issues.. I know people have mixed views of that..


----------



## Reel Blessed (Oct 15, 2011)

And another question. At the end of this treatment, should I not see anymore 'fungus' anywhere on the fish and if it does clear it up after doing a water change should I add bacteria to the water as these med treatments can kill good bacteria?

Lastly, what to do if it doesn't clear up my problem?!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't tell from the pics if you just have fungus or columnaris. I've never treated fungus, but for columnaris I've had my best results using Maracyn and Maracyn2 together.

What fungus medication are you using?

Sometimes the fish recovers and sometimes it doesn't. If after two rounds of treatment (read the packages) the patches keep coming back you may need to euthanize the fish.

Any affliction of the skin can make the fish flash. Even medication can make the fish flash.

Although the meds can kill your beneficial bacteria, it has never happened to me. If you test your water every day, you will know from the test results whether this is happening. Yes, if that happens, adding bacteria from an established tank will help. I don't have much faith in bottled bacteria, except for Dr. Tim's One and Only.

What are your test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? You want ammonia and nitrite to be zero. And nitrate to be between 10ppm and 20ppm. If you are off, your fish may not get better regardless of medication.


----------

